# Curtiss Helldiver.



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2015)

Nice shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2019)

Original Press Photo WWII USN Curtiss SB2C Helldivers Formation 8x10 Aircraft | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 9, 2019)

1940s US Navy men large group & airplane 8x10 Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 9, 2019)

1940s US Navy men group & airplane 8x10 Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 9, 2019)

1940s US NAS JAX Jacksonville FL Pilots 7x10 airplane in flight Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 9, 2019)

40s US NAS JAX Jacksonville, FL Pilot's Airplane Photo #4 take-off | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 9, 2019)

8 X 10" US NAVAL AIR STATION MD 1944 official photograph PLANE with WINGS FOLDED | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (May 9, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2019)

WORLD WAR ll~SB2C-3 HELLDIVERS TAKE-OFF FROM FLIGHT DECK OF USS ENTERPRISE(CV-6) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2019)

Cool shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2019)

War Photo cockpit of the American dive bomber SB2C-4 Helldiver WW2 8x10 A | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2019)

1944 Press Photo a squadron of US Navy Curtiss Helldivers roars out to sea | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2019)

#621 WWII Photo ~Japanese Captured Curtiss SB2C HelldiverBomber ~ | eBay

Very rare

Reactions: Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2019)

#611 WWII 70's National Archives Photo ~ Curtiss SB2C Helldiver ~ Burning Ships | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2019)

Press Photo Navy Curtiss Helldiver Starts Carrier Landing during Battle for Guam | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2020)

Org. Photo: US Navy SB2C Helldiver Bomber Undergoes Engine Overhaul on Airfield! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2020)




----------



## johnbr (Jul 1, 2020)

SB2C Helldiver Production - Plant 3A, 4 May 1943
Ryan Crierie

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 1, 2020)

Bat released by SB2C - USN 703164
same site SB2C-1 Gun Turret, 11 May 1942

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2021)

WWII US Navy SB2C Helldiver Bomb Sqn 87 USS Ticonderoga Japan1945 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2021)

1945 US Navy carrier USS Boxer CV-21 Photo airplanes busy flight deck | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 22, 2021)

....and first the first time I notice the MG panels have been mis-matched on the Corsair. Those decals might come in handy after all


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 10, 2022)

1940's WWII Original Photograph of US Airplane on Base | eBay


This is an original 1940's WWII photograph.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2022)

French navy














@ Guerre d'Indochine, avion Curtiss SB2C-5 Helldiver en vol,Flottille 3F, Diên Biên Phu ,Mars 1954 @ | For sale on Delcampe


Starting at €19.00 - Category: Other collections > Photography > Photographs > Photographs (originals) > War, Military




www.delcampe.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 17, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> #621 WWII Photo ~Japanese Captured Curtiss SB2C HelldiverBomber ~ | eBay
> 
> Very rare
> 
> View attachment 559204


Note star and bar still under right wing? What is the story here? Actually tested by Japanese or just used as decoy target...maybe both?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## BlackSheep (Mar 21, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Note star and bar still under right wing? What is the story here? Actually tested by Japanese or just used as decoy target...maybe both?


I was wondering the same thing….did they fly it until it was damaged, then ended up as an airfield decoy or given that then only updated markings were those that would be visible from above maybe it came down near the airfield and was pressed into decoy service right away.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2022)

RAAF CURTISS A-25 ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES 9TH SEPT 09-09-1943















WWII: R.A.A.F CURTISS A-25 ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES 9TH SEPT 1943 | eBay


R.A.A.F CURTISS A-25. 9TH SEPT 1943. ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES. Condition: USED w/ bend top right & a few minor dents.



www.ebay.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2022)

Royal Navy JW-117














ROYAL NAVY: CURTISS SBW I B HELLDIVER ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES MAY 1944 | eBay


CURTISS SBW I B HELLDIVER. ROYAL NAVY ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2022)

Good shots!


----------

